# Game Thread: Thursday Nov. 24th vs. Cleveland



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(6-3)* 

*Cleveland* - *(8-2)* 

*Tip-off* – Thursday, November 24, 2005 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse

*TV & Radio* - TNT & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Jermaine O'Neal | Scott Pollard

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius | Fred Jones
















































Larry Hughes | Eric Snow | Lebron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskas








*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 21 points per game.









Averaging 28 points per game.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles

*Cavs-* 

?

*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 103
Cavs- 95


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll probably be having Thanksgiving dinner in Georgia when the game is going on.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I really want this one. My bro is a big-time LBJ fan and, quite frankly, I'm sick of hearing about them. A win would put us half a game back of them and looking good. I expect us to come out with the fire that we have had for the Miami games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon Jones got hurt in the game tonight. He turned his ankle. He's questionable for the thanksgiving day game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 98
Cavs: 95


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 101

Cavs 96

This is a big game for the Pacers, Cavs are playing well.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I'll probably be having Thanksgiving dinner in Georgia when the game is going on.



Hope you have fun Legend....

I'll tolerate nothing but a win Thurs......

Our team finally is looking like the team we expected to see....
2 straight wins and looking better each game....
We need to make a statement against the Cavs. telling the league that Ronnie is an MVP candidate, and that the Pacers are definetly for real.......

so I'll go...

Indy 107-94



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RXbasket (Oct 14, 2005)

Did you know that Saras and Z were studying at the same school. Actually they are best friends. :cheers:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Actually, we'll be a game back of them if we win now, I believe. 

Yes, I knew that about Saras and Z. Wasn't Saras the best man in Z's wedding?

And that is good for us that Damon Jones might be out ( as long as he isn't hurt seriously). I expect Tinsley to be way too quick with the rock for Eric Snow and Luke Jackson. Both will have problems with Saras, too. And we won't have to rely on A.J. to guard Damon at any point (YES!!! I'm sorry, but he has no business playing ahead of the other two PG's). I'm really looking forward to the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers- 102
Cavs- 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I think Ilgauskas' offensive rebound will be hard for us.

But I hope for a (little) win:

98-94 Pacers


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

hm.. I belive its winnable game, then again you never know...

Pacers 105
Cavs 94


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 106
cavs 99


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'll say

Pacers 95
Cavs 92

Should be a good game and an early test for both teams.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

103-95 Pacers win...

This is a HUGE game for us...

*Cleveland is right ahead of us in the rankings...

*LeBron Vs. Ron... who else has been salavating at this for a year now?

*Another big time conference foe... we need to continue to beat the best of the best... Cleveland is one of those type teams this year.

*Facing Mike Brown... will any of his inside knowledge give his team the advantage? He has them playing some serious D right now... we need to bring our entire game on this night!

*Damon Jones has been known to hurt our team in the past... I hope he's out.

*No dominating quick PGs on cleveland... could be a huge factor in our favor. Sarunas and Tinsley could both have big nights... Snow is a good defender... can't wait to see how if he affects our boys any.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> 103-95 Pacers win...
> 
> This is a HUGE game for us...
> 
> ...


Carlisle also knows Mike Brown well and will know how to combat the 1-on-1 situations that the Cavs try to set up in their offense. I'm taking us. We usually play well on Thanksgiving and usually win these big games, especially at home. I'm going 94-86 us. Jack and Artest have to really make LBJ and Larry work, though. J.O. and the point guards need to dominate and we need strong bench play.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers: 93
Cavs: 88

I think Ronnie will break out and be like whoa! We need Ron and J.O.'s offense at the highest, as well as their defense.

...You know, everyone else, too... lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie says that Pollard needs to step up on offense. What?

Croshere misses two layups. What?

Tied at 6 with 7 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're up 18-11 with 3:30 left, but only Croshere can hit a jumpshot for us.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Want to wish all you Pacers fans good luck tonight and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere doesn't pass to a wide open Saras, and instead takes a fade away jumper when he's double teamed. I love Reggie broadcasts of Pacer games: They're mostly about Indiana.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras doesn't take a nearly wide open FT line jumper, and instead passes the ball out of bounds. Harrison with some nice defense on LeBron. That's shocking.

25-15 Pacers at the end of the first.

LeBron- 0/5 on FG's


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move by Jermaine. Saras for 3 off a pass from Croshere! Still, Croshere seems like the player who least likes playing with him.

30-17 Pacers with 9:43 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

35-22 Pacers with 6 mintues left in the half. Jermaine O'Neal has 3 fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LeBron James gets his first FG with 2 minutes left in the first half.

43-30 Pacers


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Put that frea :curse: king pouting clown jamal on the bench, he is making me sick with his idiotic plays


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger takes a nice charge on Larry Hughes.

47-30 Pacers at the end of the half.

The game is pretty physical so far, and that's how the Pacers want it. The Cavs defense seems pretty good, but ours' is better.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest is playing great, held Lebron to only 4 points.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Another mistake by jamal, and lead is only 13.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Cavs seem to be all over our passes this game, whether it be Saras, Tinsley, or anyone else.

68-52 Pacers at the end of the 3rd. We survived the 3rd quarter, so we should be able to maintain our lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a nice interception, leading to a Saras jumpshot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras makes a terrible defensive play, but follows with a 3.

79-60 Indy with 8 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras getting hot. He just hit another 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras again! I love this guy!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Easy win......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger gets a call? Wow.

93-72 Pacers with under 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a nice dunk to extend the lead to 20.

Final Score- 98-76

I'll tally the guesses tomorrow morning.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

pacerholic, i love your new avatar man.

awsome win, pretty easy from start to finish. Granger and Saras were awsome IMO.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Great win! Sarunas is the man, shooting machine.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Great win! Sarunas is the man, shooting machine.



He was amazing....the real test, however, will be to see if he can do that in close games.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Man do I love Sarunas and hate him at the same time. I hate the fact that he just settles for the three ball before working it inside.. But damn do I love it when it goes in. 

croshere with a monster first half. With jermaine in trouble he really stepped up big for us.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> He was amazing....the real test, however, will be to see if he can do that in close games.



See, I beleive he can. He's already proven he can in the Euroleague Championships. Yeah this is the NBA and that's Eurpope, but pressure is pressure. If he can preform in the clutch there I don't see why he couldn't here.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> See, I beleive he can. He's already proven he can in the Euroleague Championships. Yeah this is the NBA and that's Eurpope, but pressure is pressure. If he can preform in the clutch there I don't see why he couldn't here.



I'm not doubting him, I'm just waiting for the game where he proves it to me. He's already had that nice shot to win the game vs. Miami, but I wanna see him takeover a game when it's close from downtown.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

sarunas 5-5 from downtown  (not counting the 65 footer at the end of first) i like what im seeing. overall good thanksgiving game


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Man I love Artest's game...everytime I get to catch a Pacers game I am left with an appreciation for what Artest does on the court....Even that foreign dude looked pretty good....Right now Indy and Detroit are the best teams in the East from what I have seen....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good win for the Pacers. Another good game from Saras, and Artest had a good game on both ends of the floor. I also liked what I saw from Croshere; maybe he is worth his contract.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Very good win against a good team(8 wins in a row till this game). :banana: 

Curious about the road trip.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I also liked what I saw from Croshere; maybe he is worth his contract.


Definitely not. Unless he actually becomes a starting 3rd option for us, then he won't. He's a very nice role player off the bench, and can occasionally be used as a scoring option, but he's very inconsistent in that he can have 3 good games in a row, then disappear for 5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 98-76 Pacers

Larry Legend- 24
PacersguyUSA- 19
rock747- 23
Pacerholic- 27
Pacers Fan- 15
Pacersthebest- 18
Banjoriddim- 25
Indystarza- 31
DJMD- 19
Jermaine7fan- 24
Jones2011- 17

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I really enjoyed this game for two reasons:

1. The Pacers destroyed a hot Cleveland team on national TV.

2. Jamaal Tinsley was playing incredibly, and he's just such a fun player to watch.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, it's like I said; Pacer's are dangerous.lol

Can't wait for Clippers to play against you guys.


----------

